# ReptiBreeze



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, Im Tilly there's some whites tree frog starter kits with these types of reptarium screen cages! Are they suitable for tree frogs as i hear they hold humidity well?:gasp: :gasp: !


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Not really of the sides are also made of mesh. This will lower the humidity too much and damage the frogs delicate skin as they will climb it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

If all the side are made of mesh, I dont think the frogs will be able to climb it... mine fall off when they try to climb the roof of the exo.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

They will try none the less, and climbing up is easier than climbing upside down!!


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

kool just wondering as they are really cheap, cool thanks guys: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm gonna go against the grain and say that this would be fine. As long as you can keep the temperature in.
Don't people keep chameleons in screen vivs? They require a lot higher humidity than White's. White's don't need anything higher than 60%.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain and say that this would be fine. As long as you can keep the temperature in.
> Don't people keep chameleons in screen vivs? They require a lot higher humidity than White's. White's don't need anything higher than 60%.


 Temps would be my concern- ok if it's in a warm room, I guess.


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

ok? my rooms filled with all my pets and in summer is soooo.... hot! really stuffy so it mighrt be okay then if i give it lots of vines and plants to climb on?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd still say no.


----------



## petkel (Aug 17, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain and say that this would be fine. As long as you can keep the temperature in.
> Don't people keep chameleons in screen vivs? They require a lot higher humidity than White's. White's don't need anything higher than 60%.


I keep chameleons in screen vivs but i will have to say no about keeping frogs in these..but hey it is up to you, everyone to their own really..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, they are great for chams!

It would be better to get an exo or something really... better for the frog and imo more pleasing to the eye


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain and say that this would be fine. As long as you can keep the temperature in.
> Don't people keep chameleons in screen vivs? They require a lot higher humidity than White's. White's don't need anything higher than 60%.


Chameleons need much more airflow and they a misting a day is enough as they wont dry out like frogs can. I find an exo-terra with a meshtop and a waterfall manages to keep the humidity at aroud 50-60% which is perfect for tree frogs


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Javeo said:


> Chameleons need much more airflow and they a misting a day is enough as they wont dry out like frogs can. I find an exo-terra with a meshtop and a waterfall manages to keep the humidity at aroud 50-60% which is perfect for tree frogs


White's are happy to live at around 40-60%. They retain moisture through their waxy skin and need nothing more than a water dish to visit at night.

I keep mine in an exo but if temps and humidity are fine in a screen viv (and I can't see why they wouldn't be in a warm room) then I can't see a reason not to use them.


----------



## petkel (Aug 17, 2010)

Javeo said:


> Chameleons need much more airflow and they a misting a day is enough as they wont dry out like frogs can. I find an exo-terra with a meshtop and a waterfall manages to keep the humidity at aroud 50-60% which is perfect for tree frogs


I heard that with the waterfalls there is a problem with bacteria..i was considering getting a waterfall..how many times a week do you clean your waterfall to keep bacteria to a minimum?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

petkel said:


> I heard that with the waterfalls there is a problem with bacteria..i was considering getting a waterfall..how many times a week do you clean your waterfall to keep bacteria to a minimum?


If it's one of those exo terra one; every day. It's basically a source for your frogs to use as a toilet.
You can use a false bottom waterfall with good filteration.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

petkel said:


> I heard that with the waterfalls there is a problem with bacteria..i was considering getting a waterfall..how many times a week do you clean your waterfall to keep bacteria to a minimum?



Should have mentioned that! the exo ones are crap, I use a false bottom with 20liters of water, the plant roots and water plants keep the water clean, and it makes the plants grow really well.

I only have RETFs, perhaps whites would be ok. I was more concerned about them damaging their skin on the mesh as they will climb and jump at it when hunting etc.


----------

